# HRC Grand in Lyons GA.



## sasmojoe (Oct 6, 2010)

I see where they are having the Fall HRC Grand in Lyons, Ga. Anyone going?
Does anyone have directions on how to get to farm it is being held on? I did not see any info on the HRC Web Page.


----------



## gsubo (Oct 6, 2010)

Definately want to try to make this..never been to a hunt test before.  Any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 6, 2010)

I am going down to watch for a day, just don't know which one yet.  There is information for it on the HRC website, it gives the name of the farm where the test are being held but no address and no specific directions.  I googled the farm and it gave me an address, but I am not confident enough that it is correct to post it up on the site.  Hopefully, someone will chime in later.  If I find anything else I will post up.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 6, 2010)

A specific street address for a GPS would be AWESOME ... Dan/Stephen or some of you other CEHRC members, any chance you could help us out with that??

Folks it'll be at least 3-4 years before a Grand hunt test will be this close again; if you have any interest in seeing the best of the best, now is the time!  I plan on going down on Sunday.

Joe do you run a retriever?  You're not that far from me ... I'm always looking for someone to train with!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 6, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Definately want to try to make this..never been to a hunt test before.  Any more info would be appreciated.



Bo, do I recall correctly that you were training a retriever earlier this spring/summer?  You definitely need to try to make it out ... Coastal Empire is right in your back yard and they are a GREAT club.  You should think about joining if you haven't already;  I promise it'll be the best $30 you ever spent!  

There are several GA/SC clubs that will be having hunt tests coming up in the next few weeks  ... if you wanted to put a SHR on that lab of yours!    Midlands 10/16 & 10-17, Southwest GA 10/23 - 10-24  and North GA 11/12 & 11/13


----------



## Esylivin (Oct 6, 2010)

1581 Hwy 152, Lyons, GA


----------



## gsubo (Oct 7, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Bo, do I recall correctly that you were training a retriever earlier this spring/summer?  You definitely need to try to make it out ... Coastal Empire is right in your back yard and they are a GREAT club.  You should think about joining if you haven't already;  I promise it'll be the best $30 you ever spent!
> 
> There are several GA/SC clubs that will be having hunt tests coming up in the next few weeks  ... if you wanted to put a SHR on that lab of yours!    Midlands 10/16 & 10-17, Southwest GA 10/23 - 10-24  and North GA 11/12 & 11/13



Yup..still training my 10 month old BLM.  Been looking into joining up with a club and maybe tryin to get into hunt tests but have been running short on time lately due to just getting married and getting the honeymoon over.  I've told the new wife that we are definately going Sunday to Lyons so don't make any plans


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 7, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Yup..still training my 10 month old BLM.  Been looking into joining up with a club and maybe tryin to get into hunt tests but have been running short on time lately due to just getting married and getting the honeymoon over.  I've told the new wife that we are definately going Sunday to Lyons so don't make any plans



Sounds like she needs a puppy of her OWN to train!!    Grand level work is way impressive and definitely worth going to see but if you want to see what your dog would be doing in started level tests you ought to come to one of the regular tests.  Your dog might be more ready than you think.  The Midlands test on the 16th/17th is in Waynesboro, GA and the SOWEGA test on the 23rd/24th is around Tifton.  Neither is all that far from you if you want check it out.  If you decide to go, send me a PM, I'll show you around.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> 1581 Hwy 152, Lyons, GA



Thanks Dan!


----------



## gsubo (Oct 7, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sounds like she needs a puppy of her OWN to train!!    Grand level work is way impressive and definitely worth going to see but if you want to see what your dog would be doing in started level tests you ought to come to one of the regular tests.  Your dog might be more ready than you think.  The Midlands test on the 16th/17th is in Waynesboro, GA and the SOWEGA test on the 23rd/24th is around Tifton.  Neither is all that far from you if you want check it out.  If you decide to go, send me a PM, I'll show you around.



Will do..Im really curious to see whats involved with some of started tests. One look and I will know how he will fair.  May try to make one of those tests to see what its all about!


----------



## aewhite (Oct 7, 2010)

sounds like that is Indian Ford Farms to me. It is prison land between lyons and cobbtown


----------



## gsubo (Oct 7, 2010)

What time do these things usually start. Can't find any times???


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 7, 2010)

Usually around 7:30 or 8:00.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 8, 2010)

gsubo said:


> What time do these things usually start. Can't find any times???



This will be my first Grand so I'm just going on what you'd see at a regular hunt test, if I'm off base maybe one of our experienced members can chime in.  I'm guessing they will start early (7:30 ish??) and end late.  I'm also guessing since there have not been many dogs eliminated at that point, plus that is when most spectators are off work, Sat/Sun will be CROWDED so Mon-Wed might make for better viewing if that is an option for you.  I'm short on vacation days so I'll have to take my chances on Sunday.  

It's not like something you need to be there for the start and watch straight through to the end.  There are 415 dogs entered.  Figuring you have a few scratch due to coming in season or injury you're still likely to have 4 flights of 100 or so each.  All 4 flights will be running simultaneously in 4 different locations (two land/two water) so unless there is a specific dog/handler you want to see run, you can pretty much come and go when you want.  Watch a few dogs run at one test and move to another.  If you don't have time to get to all 4 test sites be sure and get to one land and one water so you can see both.  

If there IS a specific dog/handler you want to see you can click here to print out the running order so you know which flight to look for them on.  In that case, if they are one of the first listed in their flight you might want to get there early (or plan to stay late if they are close to the end).  

They'll have an area designated where the gallery can watch from.  Dress comfortably.  Bring folding chairs and a cooler of drinks/snacks.  Here is a link to the rules for the HRC Grand if you want to get an idea of what to expect.

Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Esylivin (Oct 8, 2010)

Should be a great weekend to watch some of the best retrievers in the US and Canada compete.  The next Grand will be in Mississippi and then Canada has it the next two.  Will be the last time near by for quite some time.  Chief has his game face on.  Hope to see a bunch of GON's there.


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 9, 2010)

need an update.............how did the boykins do today?


----------



## ps329 (Oct 9, 2010)

you can check the call back page at www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2010FALL/images/Test 1 Web Report.pdf


----------



## ps329 (Oct 9, 2010)

i'm sorry try here  www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2010FALL/Fall Grand Index Page.htm


----------



## Esylivin (Oct 9, 2010)

Earl and Stoney slammed the test.  Chief and Mule had to handle on a mark but got passed to the next test.  We lost Amanda, Bogey, Faith, Citori and Duramax on a very tough water test.  T-boy did not run.  try this link
http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2010FALL/images/Test 1 Web Report.pdf


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 10, 2010)

J-Paul lost a few....


----------



## Esylivin (Oct 10, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> need an update.............how did the boykins do today?



Chief, Stoney, Mule and Earl are thru to day three.  Will have a very tuff Tri-tronics water test tomorrow.  Lost T-boy on the Gunners-up land test today.  Check out the Video
http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2010FALL/Fall Grand Index Page.htm


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 10, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> J-Paul lost a few....



I noticed that too.  It really surprised me to see that.  I met him and spent some time with him at a test in Nashville earlier this year and he seemed very determined to get his dogs through The Grand.  He had caught some flack from some of his buddies about doing the TV Show and training full time, just the kind of flack that will get you inspired.  Guess it did not work out.  But who knows, maybe something happened and he had to scratch them.

Go gettem Dan.  We are all pulling for you and Chief to keep standing til the end.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Oct 11, 2010)

I hate T-Boy lost out. Thats my baby daddy. Chief and Mule good luck. You have made history already with the breed. Win one for the little brown dog club.


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 11, 2010)

Mule is the only Boykin left. Chief and Dan got a raw deal today.  

Nice to meet you Dan.  Chief is a heck of a dog!


----------



## Esylivin (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks quack, I think so too.  Nice to meet ya.  The Tri-tronics water test took out all the Boykins but Mule.  Go Mule!!!!  Better luck in Mississippi.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow! I really hate to hear that. I was hoping to see Chief come out of this with a GR added to his name. I'm sure he'll get it next time.

By the way Dan, your avatar with Chief boiling through the water, absolutely rocks.


----------



## JShuman (Oct 11, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> J-Paul lost a few....



J Paul's dogs were not allowed to run. He wasn't able to make the trip so Bobby Wills was going to run his dogs. The grand committee wouldn't allow that. It stinks for the clients who invested so much time and money.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 11, 2010)

Hate to hear that Dan!  I was hoping you'd get to title him at home.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> Thanks quack, I think so too.  Nice to meet ya.  The Tri-tronics water test took out all the Boykins but Mule.  Go Mule!!!!  Better luck in Mississippi.



That is rough Dan, I hate to hear that.  

I don't know exactly what your situation was, but there is no doubt that Chief is a ******* dog and lucky to have you as his owner/handler.   Best of luck in the Spring.


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 12, 2010)

Mule was put out this morning!  Dang it!


----------



## Esylivin (Oct 12, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> is there any video of the tri-tronics water test? what was harder about it? id like to just see the situation that they were dealing with.



Yes, go to http://video.yahoo.com/watch/8361160/22363717.  

The marks were easy, there just to set up the blind.  The blind was 140 yards down the shore.  Tight, couldn't let your dog get left or right.  Had to keep them between the bank and the brush about 15 yards wide.  The dogs ran the bank coming back from the 1st mark and blind leaving a ton of sent on the bank.  The dogs wanted to go to the bank and two scalups and you were out.


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 12, 2010)

Dan that was a tough blind for sure.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Some interesting stats I found today from the RTF:

On Tuesday, 10/12, Series 4 will be:

Flight A (27 dogs) will run the Avery Water Test

Flight B (18 dogs) will run the Gunners Up Land Test

Flight C (15 dogs) will run the Purina Land Test

Flight D (33 dogs) will run the Tri-Tronics Water Test

65 % of the dogs which ran series 1 passed, 
60 % of the dogs which ran series 2 passed. 
401 dogs took part in the first series, 
263 took part in the second series and 
159 went on to series three.


58% of the dogs from series 3 are going on to the 4th. 93 to face their final land or water test tomorrow. Then for all those that pass it will be on to the upland on Wednesday.

Thanks to Carol Ford for these stats! fyi, 23% of the dogs entered are going to the 4th series.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 12, 2010)

Burritoboy said:


> Some interesting stats I found today from the RTF:
> 
> On Tuesday, 10/12, Series 4 will be:
> 
> ...



Cal do you follow the FB page??  Carol posted on there that 60 of the 93 dogs made it through to Upland series tomorrow.  A = 16, B = 8, C = 14 and D = 22.

If I'm following the callback report it looks like TaylorF has two of those 14 still standing in C flight.  Good luck Stephen, fingers crossed for a clean run tomorrow!!


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Do they run a Test Dog before each series for the handler's to see in The Grand?

I have not seen the Facebook page, I will have to look it up.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes they run a test dog before each flight starts a set up. The dog cant be competing in the grand. I went sunday and the setup's were tough. It changed the way I train for sure. Congrats to all who even compete at that level. Finishing the grand is tough. The dog and the handler has to be on thier "A" game for four days straight. Man I love this stuff. Again congrats to all!!!


----------

